# AIB/Goodbody Online Share Trading



## Calico (26 Jan 2008)

This is a question for those of you who use AIB's online share dealing service.

I want to make an investment in a particular iShares ETF - specifically the Dow Jones U.S. Regional Banks Index Fund. 

When I go to instruct the trade there are only 6 of the iShares series available to chose from - the one I want not being one of them. I've tried searching using the ticker (IAT.IV) but to no avail. 

Can anyone help? Is it just that this etf can not be traded using this service? If so, can anyone recommend another online broker that I can trade with?


----------



## Calico (26 Jan 2008)

It's okay.........found my answer, it seems that this etf is not tradeable thru goodbody. 

()

Have to go to sharewatch i think.


----------



## ShaneMc (28 Jan 2008)

E-mail them and ask if they can add it.

I wanted to deal in some of their European securities but they havnt loaded them all onto their system ( prob never will ) but if you request them, they add them and its usually there the next day.


----------



## IFT (28 Jan 2008)

ShaneMc said:


> E-mail them and ask if they can add it.
> 
> I wanted to deal in some of their European securities but they havnt loaded them all onto their system ( prob never will ) but if you request them, they add them and its usually there the next day.



  Yep i asked for a particular US stock and they added it. However when i requested a stock on the DAX they couldn´t.


----------



## ShaneMc (29 Jan 2008)

When was this - you should be able to add DAX securities now.


----------



## IFT (29 Jan 2008)

ShaneMc said:


> When was this - you should be able to add DAX securities now.



It was about 3/4 months ago. Tnks, I might check it out.


----------



## Calico (29 Jan 2008)

ShaneMc said:


> E-mail them and ask if they can add it.
> 
> I wanted to deal in some of their European securities but they havnt loaded them all onto their system ( prob never will ) but if you request them, they add them and its usually there the next day.



Good idea & tried it but no, they say they can't....


----------



## highly (31 Jan 2008)

if they can't do that, it appears that the problem is with the service they provide - i'd be asking them to do it over the phone at your cheaper online rates.


----------



## highly (31 Jan 2008)

you can trade the ETFs and european stocks online with Davys. If you can't do it online, just give them a call.


----------



## Calico (31 Jan 2008)

highly said:


> you can trade the ETFs and european stocks online with Davys. If you can't do it online, just give them a call.



Gonna go with Sharewatch. I think they're cheaper anyway....?


----------

